# Fluval G



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Did you guys hear or see this? Was looking around fluval website and came across this on their main page...

http://www.fluval-g.com/english/index.php

Looks pretty intresting and high tech if you ask me...

wonder what it'll cost

EDIT: Haha, just saw someone spoke about it :|

My bad


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Looks sharp as hell, but I'm willing to bet it'll be Uber expensive especially if it displays an LCD telling you about how your filter is currently functioning. Seems like alot of bells and whistles. Woder who'll be the first member on here to own one.


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

I have already ordered one on seapets.co.uk but it wont be in till next month. But i am told fluval always take a lot longer than usual at getting their products to suppliers


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anyone know how many gallons it is stated for?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

pirair how much did it run you, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah dude, how much was it? Do you know what the specs are for that?


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

i got the g6 and it was £349.99 plus postage. Alot of money i know but i wanna see how they work. Here is a link:

http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/aquarium...wer-filter.html


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Holy sh*t dude. That thing looks f*ckin awesome.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

thanks pirair...Seems like that filter will be capable of filtering tanks up to 170G+- tanks...Looks pretty slick and it could be in my possible future wishlist


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Im just interested to see how much media it can hold.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

To fancy for my likings. Hmm water + LCD screen = disaster IMO

Its looks sweet dont get me wrong but the fancier things are the higher the chance for something to go wrong and the more expensive they are to fix!

Plus its only rated for up to 150G


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

If it's only rated for a 150g tank than I rather stick with the FX5's, I still think they're the best canister with in that price range.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree with Ja. Plus for the price of the G, you could get a friggin pool filter.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

FX5's are Junk......... This is what i use on my smaller tanks. Larger Aquariums I use wet/dry's or Refugiums

Best Filter Period


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ba20 said:


> FX5's are Junk......... This is what i use on my smaller tanks. Larger Aquariums I use wet/dry's or Refugiums
> 
> Best Filter Period


Matter of opinion.......That filter you listed is almost twice as much as an FX5. I would rather have 2 FX5's on my tank than one overpriced electronic eheim. I had an FX5 for a while and it was great and I always stick with the better GPH. I only run Wet/Drys now though.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah i only run eheims on little tanks 75 gallon's or less


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Much rather have an fx5. Those eheims are overpriced.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> Demon Darko Posted Yesterday, 06:26 AM
> Much rather have an fx5. Those eheims are overpriced.


Matter of opinion


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I concur also...Like they say...you get what you pay for and with EHEIM ur getting nothing but QUALITY!


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

that EHEIM looks good only thing how do you know what the lights are talking about when its flashing red , is it you need to change you filter of is it in bio mode or cant clear the air in the filter I think they should have made a bigger key pad for different settings


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

they send you this neat little thing called a owners manual and it tells you everthing


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

wow,

Thats alot of cash.

Why not drill your tank and n make a 90 gal sump with a mag 12.


----------

